# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Nog een ad proberen?

## Mim

Hallo allemaal,

Via google kwam ik op dit forum terecht.
Ik kamp al jaren met depressieve episodes, angst en andere psychische klachten. Al verschillende therapieen en medicijnen geprobeert maar tevergeefs. Geen van de medicijnen sloeg aan, alleen de bijwerkingen.
Op dit moment voel ik me weer heel slecht en zit er over na te denken om toch weer medicijnen te proberen.
Ik heb al gehad:
-zoloft
-citalopram
-escitalopram 
-amitriptyline

heeft het nog zin om verder te proberen of zal ik een van de mensen zijn waarbij het niet help?

Alvast bedankt voor jullie mening.

groetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Mim,

He vervelend dat je al zolang kampt met depressiviteit, angst en andere psychische klachten en dat de medicatie die je tot nu toe hebt gehad niet hielp  :Frown: 
Wat voor therapien heb je tot nu toe gehad? 
Er zijn verschillende leden die eerst meerdere medicijnen hebben geprobeerd met vervelende bijwerkingen voor ze op een medicijn kwamen wat wel hielp zonder (veel last van) bijwerkingen, dus misschien geldt dat voor jou ook en moet je het goede medicijn nog vinden.
Ik heb zelf geen ervaring met zulke medicatie, dus ik hoop dat een van de leden met ervaring je verder kan helpen!
Heel erg veel sterkte gewenst!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Sefi

Heb je al natuurlijk ad's geprobeerd? Zoals Sint Janskruid in samenwerking met 5HTP?
Duurt wel een week of 5 voordat het werkt, maar bij verschillende mensen heb ik gezien dat het goed werkt.

----------


## wanda60

Moeilijke vraag.Heb je de andere antideppressiva minimaal 2 maanden ingenomen?Ze werken pas na ca 6 weken.Ik zelf heb goede ervaringen met 
Prozac,ik heb ook Zoloft ,Efexor en en nog iets geprobeerd.
En als het aanslaat weer in therapie,zodat je tegelijk je leven onder handen kan nemen.Veel succes!!!
groet,Wanda

----------


## menm

Hoi,

Er zijn zoveel verschillende medicijnen. Heeft bij mij ook wel even geduurd voordat ik de juiste combinatie had, slik op het moment depakine, seroquel, chlomipramine en lithium. De Lithium komt in de plaats voor de depakine, die moet er nog af. Deze anti depressiva en anti psychotica werken voor mij heel goed. Hiernaast volg ik al jaren therapie, op moment gesprekken met psycholoog en casemanager. Volgens mij blijft het altijd hard werken aan jezelf als je psychische klachten hebt. Ben alleen wel veel kilo's aangekomen als bijwerking.

Veel sterkte en succes.

----------


## vogeltje1990

heej, 

vervelend dat niets schijnt te werken!, Ken het, ook alleem maar last van de bijwerkingen, heb ook amitriptaline, escitalopram, valdoxan, en mirtazapine geprobeerd.
Voor mij werkte escitalopram (lexapro) het beste, had heel veel energie, wat voor slecht slapen zorgde, en begon toen te automutileren en erg af te vallen.... duss je moet de bijwerkingen meestal afwegen tegen de voordelen en in die tijd vond ik de krassen op mijn armen beter als down voelen, maargoed.
Ook natuurlijke middelen zoals sint jans kruid geprobeerd, helpt ook niet echt.
Wat ook wel wil helpen soms zijn de benzo's, kalmeringsmiddelen, alles is dan even afgestomt en het maakt allemaal niet zo veel meer uit. Misschien dat dat helpt, het is natuurlijk altijd maar even tijdelijk, maar misschien kom je zo eventjes die moeilijke periodes door? het kan wel erg verslavend zijn dus pas op! anders heb je er straks nog een probleem bij.

Ik hoop dat je er iets aan hebt, ik ga het nog een keer proberen met Valdoxan, gaat nog steeds niet echt lekker namelijk.

succes!

----------


## Mim

Bedankt voor jullie reacties! 
Ik ben het toch gaan proberen, ik heb nu sinds bijna 2 weken efexor.
Ik hoop zo dat dit wel aanslaat...Ik hoop dat er nog wat meer mensen reageren die eerst ook een boel andere ad's hebben geprobeert.

----------


## Mim

Niemand?

----------


## gossie

Dag Mim, 

Blijf het proberen met AD"s . Ik heb vele verschillende AD's geslikt. Totdat ik in de groep van MAO-remmers kwam. Dit is een AD als je al veel verschillende AD's geslikt hebt.!!

Dus Mim blijf het proberen. 

Wil je meer antwoorden, je staat niet alleen. Ik wens je veel kracht en sterkte toe, om dit proces door te staan. Qua vele med. gebruikt te hebben herken ik dit.

Mim heel veel sterkte,

Gossie

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb énorm veel verschillende AD's gebruikt en geprobeerd ... het is een zware zoektocht, maar eens je de juiste gevonden hebt is al die moeite het meer dan waard geweest!!

In mijn geval is het Sipralexa/Lexapro die bij mij 'past'!

Sterkte!!

----------

